# Very cutie Kitty needs loving home



## Shelbycat (Aug 11, 2008)

We have a lovable Kitty here in need of a caring home, we live in Southeastern PA right above Maryland Line and Harford County.
Free to a good home.

He goes by the name of Bah-Bah, not fixed or shots. He is Grey and Black speckled in color. We just have to many cats (5 cats if you include him). Picture of him is in the <---Avatar area. We have to feed our 2 outside cats and he just showed up one day and we took him in for now, but he needs a loving and caring home so if anybody knows anyone who wants a loving male cat he's yours.


----------

